# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New 10 gal setup.



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

This is a new 10 gal tank i just setup about 2 weeks ago. i just planted some glosso and baby tears. Hopefully i have enough light for them to stay growing horizontal and not vertical. Let me know what you think.

Setup
Eclipse 1 hood
eco- complete plant substrate
50 watt Visi-thermal stealth heater
Nutrafin co2 canister w/ ladder diffuser

upgrades/mod's

Ahsupply 36 watt CF bright kit w/ custom box for ballast
fluval 203/204 sponge on stripped cartridge with bio-max media

Recent pics

















Pic of the my baby black molly.

















As you can see in the pic above, i am having some problems with hair algae that came with the riccia. :icon_frow The baby fry have been picking at it but not enough to make a dent in reducing it. WHat can i do to without adding any aggressive fish, to help fight this algae? I already put an otto and 2 amano shrimp in this tank but the shrimp just stay in the shaded areas and the otto perfers to snack on the brown algae which was starting to creep up since i didn't have any clean-up crew scavangers in there. Should i wait a week and see what happens or should i just reduce the amount of hours the light is on?

routine:
Flourish 1ml 1X week 
Flora plant couple drops 2-3X week
Light on 11 hours per day

Suggestions and comments welcome.









Here is a link to all the pics for my tanks (and more) if interested.

http://www.reaction-image.net/gallery/Black-Civic?page=4


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

looks nice. can't wait til it all fills in


----------



## hixy (Jan 12, 2004)

looks really nice. good job


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

update...










Added some cardinal tetras


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice amount of growth in less than a couple of weeks. Excellent layout.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Update:

WHat it looked like earlier this week. About a month after a big trim.


















WHat it looked like after the big trim.










I wished i would have used nylon thread to begin with. Driftwood had to be taken out because the cotton string i had originally used to tie down the riccia was breaking away.

Will update when it fills back in.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i've herd hairnets work wonders.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Get some light brown hairnets. I've found that color is nearly invisible no matter what you're using it over...dark driftwood to light gray river rocks.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Just wanted to update... still a work in progress. Will have to update again when the new foreground has grown in. The foreground has been replanted with H.C. and taiwan moss has also been added.










The other thread for my 6 gal has been archived so I will just post a updated pic of it in this thread also...










Comments welcome.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Your tanks look really good.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

another update. Just waiting for the H.C. to start filling in the foreground.


----------



## aquastar (Jul 17, 2005)

So you put moss there now?
Nice tanks


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, I replaced the riccia on the large piece because it was a pain to maintain. Taking out that hunk of wood every other week to trim the riccia isn't very practical. I liked the way the moss was growing so when the last of the riccia broke away I just wedged some moss on it and it takes care of itself. No mess, no worries. Its also easy to pull of when it over grows, as long as their is a tiny bit left stuck on the wood it grows back nice and full.

Heres a pic of what i mean with the moss...










This is a pic of how the tank looked before i cleaned it up (last pic posted).


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

updating with latest pics...



















Foreground is starting to show up finally. The H.C. in my tank seems to like to grow under the gravel and then pop up in random places.


----------



## shuks (Aug 19, 2005)

Hay, Your tank looks beautifull. I was just wondering (in the fourth pic down from the top), what is that plant called in the back left corner. It look really nice.


----------



## aquastar (Jul 17, 2005)

That moss is beautiful but little overgrown







.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah it is a bit overgrown. The shrimp love it tho.









Was going to hold off until the H.C. filled in better, but thats going to be a looong time.









Sorry for the over exposure. 









shot of one of the new plants that went in.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

What plant is that in the second picture?


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

still not absolutly sure, but i think its Myriophyllum mattogrossense. Can someone please confirm.


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

Just an update...


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if that's a 10 gallon, you have used your space very well. from every picture i have seen, it looks like a 20 gallon. i am impressed


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

That Molly sure has grown!

Is the myriophyllum something you collected locally, or from a LFS? Its really nice looking!

You DO have a really good eye for use of space - its very attractive!
-Jane


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

updating...














































been a while.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Tank looks great! Cant believe that is a ten gallon.


----------

